# These dog foods for mice???



## hlforumhl (Oct 2, 2011)

I am spending too much on mouse food. I was wondering if either of these two dog foods look suitable for mice. Let me know what you think.

Kibbles 'n Bits:

CRUDE PROTEIN 19.0% MINIMUM 
CRUDE FAT 8.0% MINIMUM 
CRUDE FAT 12.0% MAXIMUM 
CRUDE FIBER 4.0% MAXIMUM 
MOISTURE 18.0% MAXIMUM 
CALCIUM 1.0% MINIMUM 
PHOSPHORUS 0.76% MINIMUM 
ZINC 125 mg/kg MINIMUM 
VITAMIN A 5100 IU/kg MINIMUM 
VITAMIN D 500 IU/kg MINIMUM

corn, soybean meal, beef and bone meal, ground wheat flour, animal fat (bha used as preservative), corn syrup, wheat middlings, water sufficient for processing, animal digest (source of chicken flavor), propylene glycol, salt, hydrochloric acid, potassium chloride, caramel color, sorbic acid (used as a preservative), sodium carbonate, minerals (ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, manganous oxide, copper sulfate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), choline chloride, vitamins (vitamin E supplement, vitamin A supplement, niacin supplement, D-calcium pantothenate, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), calcium sulfate, titanium dioxide, yellow 5, yellow 6, red 40, BHA (used as a preservative), dl methionine.

Pedigree:

Crude Protein Min 21.0%
Crude Fat Min 10.0%
Crude Fiber Max 4.0%
Moisture Max 12.0%
Linoleic Acid (omega 6 Fatty Acid) Min 3%
Copper Min 10 mg/kgZinc Min 200 mg/kg
Vitamin E Min 300 IU/kg
Ascorbic Acid (Vit. C*) Min 70 Mg/kg

GROUND WHOLE CORN, MEAT AND BONE MEAL, CORN GLUTEN MEAL, ANIMAL FAT (PRESERVED WITH BHA AND CITRIC ACID), GROUND WHOLE WHEAT, CHICKEN BY-PRODUCT MEAL, BREWER'S RICE, DRIED PLAIN BEET PULP, NATURAL FLAVOR, SALT, POTASSIUM CHLORIDE, VEGETABLE OIL (SOURCE OF LINOLEIC ACID), VITAMINS (dl-ALPHA TOCOPHEROL ACETATE [SOURCE OF VITAMIN E], L-ASCORBYL-2-POLYPHOSPHATE [SOURCE OF VITAMIN C*] VITAMIN A SUPPLEMENT, THIAMINE MONONITRATE [VITAMIN B1], BIOTIN, d-CALCIUM PANTOTHENATE, RIBOFLAVIN SUPPLEMENT [VITAMIN B2], VITAMIN D3 SUPPLEMENT, VITAMIN B12 SUPPLEMENT), CHOLINE CHLORIDE, MINERALS (ZINC SULFATE, ZINC PROTEINATE, COPPER SULFATE, COPPER PROTEINATE, MANGANESE PROTEINATE, POTASSIUM IODIDE), ADDED FD&C COLORS (RED 40, YELLOW 5, BLUE 2)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd look for something without corn, and without any animal by-products. Also, meeces don't need vitamin C. And I don't like the artificial colors.

I use Professional brand puppy kibble, based on rice and lamb. It's more expensive, but a bag lasts quite a long time.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Harlan Texlad is only about $20 for a 40 pound bag and is one of the best rodent blocks out there. Until recently they only supplied to labs.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Both Kibbles and Bits and Pedigree foods are crap, for any animal and especially for dogs! Diamond naturals contains no corn or grain or byproducts, it's about $30 for a 40lb bag. You may have to search for a smaller store that carries it, but it's a good food and the least expensive of the specialty dog foods.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Is there a specific website you go to to order the Harlan Texlad? I've found one you can order through for rats: http://www.mainelyratrescue.org/store2/ But what about mice? Figured I could just piggyback on this since its prevalent. : P


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

http://www.nationalpetpharmacy.com/Prod ... iet-40-lbs

I know some people use the higher protein for their breeders, but I can't find a place with a similar price on it and therefore supplement with eggs, mealworms, and dog food.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

You can buy Diamond dog food at Tractor Supply, if you're in the US, and it's $8/6lb (at least at my store). Since I mostly supplement my pregnant and nursing does, I don't go through too much. Also, dog foods are a supplement, not a total replacement. Dogs do better on a low-grain diet, while mice do better on a high-grain diet. They're both omnivores, but on pretty much exact opposite sides of the spectrum.


----------

